# Asunción, La capital del Paraguay!!!(nuevas fotos)



## Amanda_PY (Sep 1, 2008)

juanchristian said:


> I Love Paraguay.
> Alguien sabe cuánto costará un pasaje Lima-Asunción-Lima?


ni idea pero hace poco se habilito ya la linea aerea que lleva de lima a asunción


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Amanda_PY said:


> hola, te cuento que ciudad del este y encarnaciónm estan sumamente cambiada, cde esta recuperando lo que antes eran torres antiguas los demolieron y convirtieron en parques con fuentes, peatonales se arreglo mucho la ciudad, y encarnación esta con todo por la construcción de la costanera con mas de 27 km, tb con su aeropuerto, puerto, terminal de omnibus, estadio de futbol y arreglo de la ciudad en si, osea paraguay esta cambiando


Es muy grato saber eso , CDE tiene un gran movimiento comercial y ya era hora que su alcalde destinara una parte de sus ingresos al ornato, lo mismo con Encarnación que en los últimos tiempos andaba un poco decaído por la poca afluencia de turistas argentinos. Espero pronto estar de visita por allá, más fácil ahora con la apertura de la ruta LIM-ASU que me evitará estar haciendo escalas en Sao Paulo y Foz de Iguzú para de ahí cruzar el puente de la amistad hasta CDE.

saludos y gracias por el dato.


----------



## Amanda_PY (Sep 1, 2008)

JT 69 said:


> Es muy grato saber eso , CDE tiene un gran movimiento comercial y ya era hora que su alcalde destinara una parte de sus ingresos al ornato, lo mismo con Encarnación que en los últimos tiempos andaba un poco decaído por la poca afluencia de turistas argentinos. Espero pronto estar de visita por allá, más fácil ahora con la apertura de la ruta LIM-ASU que me evitará estar haciendo escalas en Sao Paulo y Foz de Iguzú para de ahí cruzar el puente de la amistad hasta CDE.
> 
> saludos y gracias por el dato.


te esperamos mi rey


----------



## Amanda_PY (Sep 1, 2008)

*Rincones de Asunción​*


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Algo que sería bueno en Asunción, es enterrar los cables, pues a veces como que le quitan un poco de belleza, al menos en fotos, a algunas fachadas muy buenas. Tal vez no en toda la ciudad, pero por lo menos en el centro.


----------



## josjos85 (Sep 6, 2008)

Impresionante Asuncion. que tal ciudad!


----------



## ShaelKoNef (Jan 15, 2007)

tan cerca del peru y tan poco conocido

a unirnos mas, aunq sea por las fotos

grax x el aporte, se ve bien asuncion


----------



## Amanda_PY (Sep 1, 2008)

*Clasicas Asuncena​*


----------



## Amanda_PY (Sep 1, 2008)

*Algunas Panorámicas*​































(Desde el chaco Paraguayo)


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

fastantico..que bellas fotos de Asunción


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

q buena panoramica...en el lado izquierdo,(donde estan los edificios),,parece q el rio se hubiese retirado ( como en iquitos)
lo q no se logra ver es el puerto en si


----------



## Amanda_PY (Sep 1, 2008)

la verdad solo se ve la zona del centro y microcentro ahi, faltan las zonas modernas de villa morra, carmelitas, manora, recoleta entre otras pero bueno lo importante era compartir con ustedes gracias por los comentarios


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bonitas fotos, Linda Ciudad


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, fantásticas fotos las últimas que pusiste Amanda, se deja apreciar muy bien el skyline asunceno, ni que decir de las imágenes nocturnas y esa última panorámica de la ciudad te quita el aliento, bellísima toma.


----------



## Amanda_PY (Sep 1, 2008)

*Asunción tenes que conocerla​*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Amanda disculpa no haber posteado antes... tu ciudad es alucinante!!!


----------



## Amanda_PY (Sep 1, 2008)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Amanda disculpa no haber posteado antes... tu ciudad es alucinante!!!


hola vane muchas gracias por tu comentario, y que suerte que te haya gustado, yo tb estoy fascinada con lima espero algun dia volver


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Amanda : mi mamá es fan del PARAGUAY*

Acá la podrás ver junto con mi amiga paraguaya Patty Costa en la Embajada del Paraguay en Lima-Perú :


----------



## Amanda_PY (Sep 1, 2008)

Miraflorino said:


> Acá la podrás ver junto con mi amiga paraguaya Patty Costa en la Embajada del Paraguay en Lima-Perú :


enserio?mandale mis saludos nene, y dile que aqui podra ver un poquito de paraguay siempre ya que lo ire actualizando constantemente


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Soy nene-cué !!!*

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:... Estoy convenciendo a mi amiga Patty para que dé clases de guaraní acá en Lima... yo sé algo pero no para enseñar... 


Amanda_PY said:


> enserio?mandale mis saludos *nene,* y dile que aqui podra ver un poquito de paraguay siempre ya que lo ire actualizando constantemente


----------

